# Post your Stupid Miiverse Bans



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is a place to post what stupid things youve been banned for.


Got banned for saying I had a "JAP" Pokemon. Nintendo said JAP is an offensive term.
Got banned For saying team flare was lame. Nintendo claims my post was a derogatory way to insult the devs.
Got banned for saying I obtained a shiny Celebi from a trader. Nintendo claims i violated the COC. I call bullshit they got nothing on me.
Got banned for saying someone had a lot of spunk. Nintendo said thats another word for semon.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow. This is why I stay away form Miiverse.


----------



## migles (Apr 6, 2016)

did this guy bought nintendo or something?


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wow. This is why I stay away form Miiverse.


I hardly use it but i just recently got banned a few min ago for saying "I got a shiny Celebi from a nice guy" I call bullshit i did hack it but they dont know that and they cant ban me for that its not my fault if i got a hacked pokemon from someone. Again I did hack it but i made it out on miiverse as it was traded to me.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2016)

Got banned from Miiverse for reporting/shaming two users who had curse words. Yep, Miiverse sure is an amazing community controlled by a brilliant staff.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

just got got another infraction for calling them out on my shiny celebi post lol


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> just got got another infraction for calling them out on my shiny celebi post lol


Miiverse is controlled by apes. What do you expect?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been banned once and it's because some 12 year old girl posted drawings about how much she loves One Direction in one of the LoZ game communities so I commented with a drawing of a gun

I've been told off on several sites online for saying "Jap" so I think they're right about that one but it still doesn't warrant a ban IMHO, especially since you clearly didn't mean it in any other way apart from an abbreviation


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Miiverse is controlled by apes. What do you expect?


nothing im laughing my ass off. At this point im glad i hacked my nintendo consles if this is how they treat there fans.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 6, 2016)

Not banned, never posted.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2016)

Could we have an opinon from Mr. @Hielkenator who once said something like "Miiverse is an amazing community".



Raylight said:


> nothing im laughing my ass off. At this point im glad i hacked my nintendo consles if this is how they treat there fans.


As much as I hate Miiverse for its horrible staff (those in charge should be fired) I still want to have it non-banned just to have the slate clean so I've contacted Nintendo to see if they can revoke it.



DinohScene said:


> Not banned, never posted.


Best way to go about it.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Not banned, never posted.


Lucky lol its bad. plus even if your not breaking the COC your fucked regardless because you cant explain yourself.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Not banned, never posted.


i registered in like 2014 i think when you got super mario bros deluxe edition for free, although i have never posted


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i registered in like 2014 i think when you got super mario bros deluxe edition for free, although i have never posted



I can vaguely remember that


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Just got my Shiny Celebi post undeleted by admin lmao. What idiot is running miiverse xD


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 6, 2016)

got banned for useing the mii verse hack to post hentai why it was just good ole hentai


----------



## ric. (Apr 6, 2016)

Meanwhile, in Miitomo...


Spoiler: ayy


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> got banned for useing the mii verse hack to post hentai why it was just good ole hentai


lol its just beautiful art



ric. said:


> Meanwhile, in Miitomo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayy


lmfao oh man thats rich


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

There is no control in miitomo. I love it much better than miiverse lmao


----------



## angelus kun (Apr 6, 2016)

Got banned because i comment about cfw


----------



## xtheman (Apr 6, 2016)

banned for posting pictures of sanic on the smash boards 30 times


----------



## migles (Apr 8, 2016)

so, i just had a 20 minutes session of ban bait on miiverse and nothing yet happened....
this is what i tested:
"your mii is supa sexy, i want to marry on tomodachi and make babies with your mii"

a dude was speaking french i told him "no parla baguette" and in the end i said a swear in spanish

argued with other people that was asking about pokerus saying to not give stds to pokemons, or if they don't use protection to abort when they have babies..

"my dad worked for nintendo, and he had prototipe games, it was pokemon brown and purple.. before pokemon existed it was called digimon (  )

posted a screenshot not related with a comment saying nintendo was like king jon hun


----------



## Raylight (Apr 8, 2016)

migles said:


> so, i just had a 20 minutes session of ban bait on miiverse and nothing yet happened....
> this is what i tested:
> "your mii is supa sexy, i want to marry on tomodachi and make babies with your mii"
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## Viri (Apr 8, 2016)

Awww, now I'm tempted to make my very first post on miiverse and post some hardcore porn, and get insta banned.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 8, 2016)

Viri said:


> Awww, now I'm tempted to make my very first post on miiverse and post some hardcore porn, and get insta banned.


you gotta share your name so i can watch the chaos unfold lol


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2016)

migles said:


> so, i just had a 20 minutes session of ban bait on miiverse and nothing yet happened....
> this is what i tested:
> "your mii is supa sexy, i want to marry on tomodachi and make babies with your mii"
> 
> ...


update: some posts where removed, but no ban, no suspension..


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

I got banned for sharing a screenshot of a new weapon in Hyrule Warriors. They said it was pornography, probably because it was such a *hot* flaming rod of a weapon. (Magic Rod)
(õ¿õ)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 12, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Here is a place to post what stupid things youve been banned for.
> 
> 
> Got banned for saying I had a "JAP" Pokemon. Nintendo said JAP is an offensive term.


Never been banned myself but i hardly use it. btw why didn't you use JPN, what you wrote is a little offensive even if you don't think it is.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 12, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Never been banned myself but i hardly use it. btw why didn't you use JPN, what you wrote is a little offensive even if you don't think it is.


i didnt now it was wrong at the time


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 12, 2016)

I got banned because my Mii was literally a recreation of Adolf Hitler, which is fair enough.

But getting banned for saying "Jap" and "lame" as such in the first post, god damn, politically correct censorship has infiltrated yet another platform. RIP miiverse


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I got banned because my Mii was literally a recreation of Adolf Hitler, which is fair enough.
> 
> But getting banned for saying "Jap" and "lame" as such in the first post, god damn, politically correct censorship has infiltrated yet another platform. RIP miiverse


I once wrote a mii looked like a dick, I never was banned for it, lol.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I once wrote a mii looked like a dick, I never was banned for it, lol.


lol someone got banned for saying the banana boss from yoshis new island looked like a dick.


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 12, 2016)

I once posted my ACNL town half submerged.
Not banned on miiverse, the post wasn't even removed. But got permabanned on ACNL.
I have yet to find a way around this.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 12, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> I once posted my ACNL town half submerged.
> Not banned on miiverse, the post wasn't even removed. But got permabanned on ACNL.
> I have yet to find a way around this.


what does bann on acnl do?


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 12, 2016)

Raylight said:


> what does bann on acnl do?


Can't go online in ACNL.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2016)

Raylight said:


> semon


Semen or demon?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Duo8 said:


> I once posted my ACNL town half submerged.
> Not banned on miiverse, the post wasn't even removed. But got permabanned on ACNL.
> I have yet to find a way around this.


Can you link me to the Miiverse post?


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 12, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Semen or demon?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHkNdHcNvQ


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHkNdHcNvQ


That is hilarious!  I've always wondered why aren't there proper lakes in Animal Crossing. Just 5-6 block pee-marks with fish or something.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, also, something not semi-off-topic:
I didn't get banned, but got a warning for having a Mario Kart 8 Community with the description:


----------



## Raylight (Apr 13, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Semen or demon?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Semen


----------

